# Bad news guys/idea



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

the 55 isnt gonna fit... yeah the new apt doesnt have a good wall to put a 4 ft long aquarium... yeah i know it sucks...

well it doesnt have a good wall in a place so i can display it, i could put one in a bed room, but i want ppl to be able to see my fish...

but i will be checking in... and my free time and money will be used to fix up my apt... ive got some really good ideas that i will share with yall and it will keep me part of the forum until im able to set up a tank...

take care guys and i promise ill still be in and out...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you checked into getting a 55gallon tall or show tank?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that's a bummer :-( Do you already have it or were you planning on getting it?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

wall space is really at a minimum... every wall that can be used has a door or window in it...

im actually having a hard time finding a place to put my cats litter box...

i just dont know what to do... alot of yall know how picky i am about the fish i keep... im not one to just go to the local store and say hey i like that... i really like my predators and odd fish... most of which actually require a huge tank...

soooo im kinda stuck... though i have though about getting a high tank and doing some malawian cichlids, even trying my hand with an octopus (granted i could find a small enough species) and yes i know EXTREMELY hard to care for and only live about 6 months or a small reef tank (also hard to care for)... its just gonna have to come later when i see what i do with the apt...

im thinking this is a good time to take up reading and get info about about saltwater tanks... when i buy a house (prolly within the next 2 years) i would like to have a 300-400 gallon saltwater predator tank in it... this might be a time to see what im up against in the way of money and time dedicated to the tank...

gonna pick up SW for stupid ppl... and some other book when i get to barnes and noble..

oh and edit: i have the tank...

edit 2: ok forget the octo... need a pretty good sized tank... maybe one of my later keeps

ps i have an area 4 foot wide... that i really havent decided what to do with yet... i know my 55 would kinda fit... but its just too big in reality to fit correctly... what size tank woudl do nicely... maybe a 30 long? something 3 1/2 feet or less... and narrow is better...

i was actually thinking of ummm putting in a faux fireplace here...


----------

